# Horse Shows



## equinerenee (Oct 9, 2007)

I have taken many pictures at horse shows, including Lake Placid's I Love NY Horse Show, and am wondering how do I become one of the show's "official" photographers? Like have a tent/table set up, be allowed in the ring taking pictures, and selling them at the show/online? 
Also, how do I offer my pictures for magazines to use?
Do I need some sort of license/forms for people to fill out? 
(I'm looking into doing an online homeschool for my last year of high school so I can get a job to help pay for my horse as we're having financial issues, but if I do the online school it'd mean I could travel to other horse shows.)
Totally confused! Thanks for any help


Here's some pictures from Lake Placid (in JPEG, so a bit grainy)


----------



## DHammer (Oct 9, 2007)

I started small by calling a small local show talking to the barn owner getting permission to be there in the ring. It was a charity event so I donated part of every picture sold to the event. And then it just blossomed.


----------



## Jamie McCoy Photography (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice works.

I work horse shows myself, but I go "Gaited".
Jumping seems fun though.


----------



## Jamie McCoy Photography (Oct 10, 2007)

I just read your message again.


As far as "how to be the OP at horse shows" simply ask the Show Managers if they would be interested in allowing you to be the OP for the next show.

You need a model release to re-post those photos, and you really need that if you plan to advertise in Magazines and such.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Oct 11, 2007)

Does there need to be a model release to submit to to Magazines? I was reading Horse Illustrated's rules a couple weeks ago and I though it said you only had to have a release if it wasn't a public even. Just wondering from someone who has experience 

Equinerenee- Like the photo's especially your first. Nice reflexes with the gal falling off.
Do you have a flickr site or something to look at? I'm getting my feet wet with equine photography as well!


----------



## prairiewindlady (Oct 21, 2007)

For my part, I just kinda "threw my photos around", showing them to whoever was interested, and just showing up at random public and pony club events with my camera. It's my experience that people take notice after a while, especially at smaller shows...one Pony Club director asked to see my photos (out of curiosity, I'm assuming) and she liked them so much she asked me to come to their rally and photograph it for them! That was pretty exciting. 

I agree with Sweetsomedays that it's really helpful to have a website where you can direct interested persons to


----------



## fido dog (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Equinerenee........be prepared to become exhausted!........:lmao:
I'm at the Quarter Horse Congress right now. It's 12:55 AM and I just got back to my hotel.

I been doing this for some time now and to be the "Official Show Photographer" send in a bid. If you PM me I wil be happy to send you a sample. First of all you are NOT a vendor, but a service provided by the club. They supply a Vet, Farrier, and you are to be the photographer they provide.

I know a guy near you that might be able to help.

You don't need a release as you are part of the show. The magazine stuff is all done by ad people which you just transfer a file online for a fee by the customer. $35 is the going rate (per image). You will need to carry insurance (at least 1M liability). If you can't "Make it Happen" as we say, you might be sued.

You will need a backdrop. At LEAST 10 x 20. You will need lighting. Backdrops are sure $$$ as they are pre payed. You will also need to know how to pose the horses "Correct". You will not sell ad work if the horses at the backdrop look "Good Enough" they MUST be perfect if you want people to respect the name on the photograph. Be PATIENT and work with them. We have some that will take a long time (45 min or so to get the shot) For shooting jumpers, get a good flash withe parabolic reflector. Lumidyne is very popular in the business just for the power to light 'em up. Get that sheen on the coat.

All in all taking on the job as an "Official Show Photographer" can be tough the first time out. I just finished my first alone and got rave reviews. One of those deals that I didn't require a contract, just asked. The president of the club kew my credentials as far as who I work with and got the OK. Start small and work for someone. Just go and show you photos to the "Bigger" photogs and see if you can work for them at an upcoming show. 

Your Hunter Jumpers are on HIT!.........PERFECT!!
There isn't any reason why you wouldn't be hired. You know your stuff. I REALLY like the one if the girl biffing it right into the fence!  :mrgreen:

Good luck. It aint easy, but when people thank you and you deposit the funds it's worth it.

I must go to bed now. I have another 16hr day in the morning.

P.S. We sell a bunch off of photoreflect.com


----------



## K8-90 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry, I can't offer you any help - I just wanted to tell you how great your shots are! The first is great, and I love the last (if only the rider's head was in the frame!)

I was actually wondering what setup you used to capture those images. I'd like to get a jump at equine photography, and will hopefully be upgrading my gear soon.

(sorry if I'm hi-jacking your post!)


----------

